# Identify if this is a rhom



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Here a few pics of my piranha hope it helps to identify if I have a rhom and what kind I have.
not the best pics but its the best i can get
Thanks

View attachment 119396
View attachment 119397
View attachment 119398


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

deadfish said:


> Here a few pics of my piranha hope it helps to identify if I have a rhom and what kind I have.
> not the best pics but its the best i can get
> Thanks
> 
> ...


hey whats up, to answer your question, it looks alot like my serra sanchezi, it was sold to me as a rhom also but i found out that ist not! still a nice looking fish, i hope u really get to know what kind if piranha u got there..


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

Looks Like S. Sanchezi to me


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You will need some clear, close-up shots of your fish. From those pictures it looks like an S. sanchezi to me, but it's hard to say.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Identification Forum*_


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

you definately need better pics but I would say that it is not a rhom based on the ones you have shown


----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure but nice p man


----------



## painter (May 14, 2006)

Hey the same thing happened to me a few months ago......I bought what I was told was a rhom but turned out.....5 months later.... to be a sanchezi. mine looks exactly like yours, bad thing is they only grow up to 7"

Ray


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Wish it was a rhom! I have him in a 100 gal, a lot of tank if its only gonna grow to 7 inches . I got him from the lfs. the owners son who works there has the same fish too. We ordered black piranhas at the same time. I have to tell him and see if he can check the scientific name on these fish..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats a very tall looking fish. nice and thick

no clue what it is with those pics........ could be rhom or sanchezi possibly


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

If it is a sanchezi what size tank do you need for life?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

40 gallon would do IMO


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

S. Sanchezi most likely... definately NOT a rhom


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys are right. Its a sanchezi.. I took a good look at him after all I've read . It has the teeth like things going across his belly and its tail is more v shaped. Im still gonna keep him , just gonna move him back to my 30 gal . My local fish store has 4 red bellys about 8 inches, Im gonna put them in my 100 gal . Thanks for helping me to identify! I would have kept that fish in my 100 gal and been like what the hell! Grow damn it Grow!!!!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

sanchezi....... =/


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID completes. Good review!


----------

